# A word from a Scheels employee



## NDMALLARD

This is from Tony Deans web site concerning the the interview he did this morning on KFGO. Graig has hunted all over the country, I would think he would understand what we are trying to preserve in ND- A QUALITY HUNT FOR THOSE WHO COME TO ND. I am sure he has no problem finding a place to hunt with his connections he has from selling guns at Scheels ( I find no fault with this, I am sure he works hard at his job and is good at what he does). If he cannot see the what all these pressures on ND's resources are doing to the common hunter, then he is either ignorant to the average hunters plight or only looking out for himself. Saying this I hunt three or four times a year with my friends from MN in ND, They all come here for the QUALITY HUNTING and are willing to live with restrictions if it means a better chance at access and a good hunt.

Scheels Manager Sides With Minnesota!

Hello Tony...it was good to hear you on the Ed Schultz program this morning. However, I sensed a significant bias on your side and with your views. I did not hear so much as one single thing from you in favor of ANYTHING that Minnesota has to offer. Do you not think that there are ANY North Dakota residents that enjoy what Minn has to offer??? I am sure you are experienced enough to know that there are a significant amount of North Dakota residents that come into Minnesota to utilize their natural resources (lakes). Actually, almost 40,000 fishing licenses were sold to residents of North Dakota. I am sure SD residents also purchase a high number of Minn fishing licenses. Minnesota has something that ND and SD do not have. Quality water for recreational purposes!

The biggest "beef" that I, and many other Minn residents have is that ND hunters want hunting opportunities to themselves AND they want to use the Minn lakes and not have any restrictions!! I can tell you of the times that I have been "inconvenienced" by non resident boaters.

I am sure there are also a significant number of ND residents that drag their speed boats and PWC (personal watercraft) into Minnesota and actually decrease the experience for many residents of Minnesota also. All they need is a watercraft permit from ND to use in Minnesota. It costs them ZERO to use their boats over here! Minnesota has a story to tell also!

We have excellent ruffed grouse hunting, in which many ND residents partake in. We have Black bear hunting opportunities that the non residents of ND can partake in..etc. etc. etc. I can go on.

You also mentioned the past Minn practices of not FARMING for waterfowl. I can guarantee you that for many ND farmers that if there is a chance to farm the land and make more $$$ they will do it! I was duck hunting North of Devils Lake this past fall...2nd weekend of course...and the countryside at night looked like Mississippi burning!! Farmers were burning countless cattail sloughs and those not being burned had experienced "rollers" that smashed the cattails..then to be burned so they would not catch snow and create water come spring! This is not isolated Tony! Farmers in the Duck belt, for many of them, HATE ducks!!! They do anything to make sure numbers are not significant as they tend to raise heck with grain crops. The drought years of the early 80's serve as good teacher as to what poor water conditions do to the resident ND ducks! No ducks...no non resident hunters. N! D is living on high times now with the good water index and the CRP program. Great for producing Ducks!

The other thing that really burns me is that with the federal WPA's in ND and else where in Minn, SD, etc. The purchase of a federal waterfowl stamp pays for these lands!! How then can ND take ownership and deprive non residents from them? Same thing for the ND PLOTS land (private lands open to sportsman). Balanced on the backs of the non residents, the $$$ generated from the high license fees pays for these lands....improving the hunting for the resident of ND even more because they now have first crack at them...including all of the outfitters! We pay..they play!

Seems to me, that since there are many more ND residents that enter into and use the Minnesota natural resources than Minn. residents entering into ND to hunt, etc. that in the least, there should have been a reciprocity agreement between the two states so that the selfish, pigheaded restrictions that ND placed on non residents (heavily targeting Minn resdients as they represent over 50% of the NR licenses sold) could have been avoided.

I have some valid points here and feel qualified to speak of them. I am a hunter ed instructor in both ND and Minn. also teaching advanced hunter education. I have hunted in Alaska, NWT, Quebec, Manitoba, Ontario, Idaho, Montana, ND, SD, Minn, Wisconsin, Iowa, Texas, Mississippi, Louisiana and Arkansas. I have been around and have been a non resident in many states. Never feeling more unwelcome as I have now when I come to North Dakota.

Thanks for your time and hopefully considering the views from a Minnesota non resident.

Craig Enervold/Moorhead Minnesota

Craig:

I noticed that you sent this from your computer at Scheel's All Sports. Your anti-North Dakota bias seems strong. Do you question folks coming into your store on where they are coming from?

You're right, I didn't focus on what's available in Minnesota because that isn't what that radio program focused on. I have the highest respect for Minnesota and fish and hunt in the Gopher state.

However, no one can deny that the wetland drainage in southern and western Minnesota has all but killed chances of raising significant numbers of ducks.

I agree that there is some high quality water in Minnesota but there is plenty in North and South Dakota too. Quality water and great fishing. Sakakawea, Oahe, Sharpe, Francis Case, Lewis & Clark, Devils Lake, Enemy Swim, Roy, Clear, Pickerel, Waubay...and I could go on for a long time.

I tend to agree with you about sharing the waterfowl resource. I catch a lot of heat from Dakotans for holding that view.

Minnesota's boating laws are pretty much the same in the Dakotas. It costs a Minnesotan nothing to bring a boat or PWC (they should be banned everywhere) to our waters either. If you fish in any of the three states as a non-resident, you need a license. So what's new here?

I didn't say Minnesota farmers didn't farm for waterfowl. You did. I said they drained the wetlands.

I haven't excused all farmers in the Dakotas either. What I have tried to do is CONSISTENTLY point out that to drain our wetlands and plow our prairies is sheer folly. I have sent that message consistently on television, radio and in my articles in Dakota Country. If we do, we'll be just a poor version of Ohio.

Tony


----------



## Fetch

I have not even read it yet

But I'd guess a spoiled young man that has had everything given to him, as far as hunting - Most likely has his own land & lots of friends & relatives that hunt the same area, or he pays to hunt all over the country ??? Has either Friends or Relatives that live in Minn. & is upset they may not all be able to come, when ever they want to ??? :roll:

Or is closely connected to guides & outfitters or the Republican party in power or another involved in wanting to make ND like Minn. :eyeroll:

Maybe even related to the owners of Scheels :eyeroll:

What is wrong with that business ??? With Gander Mtn. coming why would they want to alienate so many ???

I don't know if I will even read it - I'm trying to get in a good mood for the final 5 in St Paul - I might take it all out on Goldy :roll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I'm your Huckleberry. 8) :strapped: 8)


----------



## Fetch

Oh he's a Minnesotan with a know it all - I am the greatest attitude :roll:

& most likely a Big DU kinda guy :roll: :-?

Can you even remotely imagine Reciprocity - what a Nightmare that would be :******: Maybe some would be heartbroken if they could not go to Minn for Outdoor Recreation - But I am not one of them - Not any way shape or Form :eyeroll:

Hey Huck - I have a fence that needs whitewash :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

:lol: *CARP UNLIMITED :splat: *


----------



## ND Native

Both MN and ND have a lot to offer each other. I believe that those of us who live in eastern ND or western MN have access to some of the best hunting and fishing in the USA. This issue is only going to hurt the average joe. Yes, the MN residents spend a lot of money in ND, but the ND residents also spend a lot of money in MN. Has anyone ever heard how much ND $ goes to MN for property tax on lake homes? How about all the sales tax $ and business to resorts/motels/restaurants/gas stations/etc that NRs bring into the state? Before ND had the lottery, the two largest powerball outlets in MN were in Moorhead and East Grand Forks. The point is that $ goes both ways.

And about the CRP issue - yes, it is federal money. A lot of things are. Welfare, Social Security, Medicare, Food Stamps, government subsidized housing, write-offs on loans that were foreclosed on. If you expect farmers to open up their land to anyone just because they get government $, how about applying that logic to anyone who receives federal assistance? As a ND resident and taxpayer I do not expect to hunt wherever I want on CRP. The landowner is still the steward of the land - they pay taxes, invested in the property, and maintain the land. The land still belongs to them.

This seems to be an issue that is backed by big pockets and/or is political. There has been so much anger vented from ND to MN and from MN to ND - for what? We the average hunter/fisherman will lose the best of both worlds if the legal issues succeed on both sides of the river. I hope our heritage of freedom to hunt and fish is not compromised by this issue.


----------



## Field Hunter

I can't wait for Gander Montain to get up and running. I can't believe that an employee of Scheels Allsports would write something like that if the store's owners didn't give them their blessing. What a one-sided arrogant philosophy.


----------



## KEN W

Is this guy the manager of the Moorhead or Fargo Scheels?


----------



## Drakekiller

Craig is the manager of the Gun dept at Scheels All Sports.


----------



## Drakekiller

This is a letter written by Steve Scheel of Scheels All Sports to North Dakota legislators. (This letter does NOT reflect my personal views-H2OfowlND- in anyway. I am just passing on information that should be known)

December 2002 
RE: Non-Resident Hunter Issue

I have been working with the managers of our 6 North Dakota stores, trying to get numbers that are close, and today we are confident that our Scheels stores in Bismarck, Minot, Grand Forks and Fargo do in excess of $2,500,000, annually with non-resident hunters and the guide and outfitters that supply them. As you can see, it is a huge amount this number grows each year. We feel the non-resident is 10-15% of our business in Minot, 15-20% of our business in Grand Forks and Fargo, and 30-40% of our hunting and related business in Bismarck. It is not unusual for a group of 4 non-residents to spend $2500 before the hunt, and $500 after the hunt on their way home.

Scheels employs over 700 people in North Dakota and we rely on this non-resident hunter for a significant portion of our business in the fall. I would urge you to support no further restrictions on the non-resident hunters. While we would like unlimited licenses, we can live with the limit of 30,000 on waterfowl and we can understand the early season for residents only, but would urge no further restrictions on the number of hunters or the periods when they are allowed to hunt. Nationally, there are fewer and fewer hunters and the demographics in North Dakota mean less resident hunters every year. We need the revenue from the non-residents just to hold us even.

There are a couple of other points on this issue: 
1. The license fees could be more expensive by at least $50 a license. 50,000 @ $50 = $2,500,000 and this could be used for more habitat. It is a standing joke for many that the license costs less than the booze! These people fly in or drive in, in a $35,000 SUV and $5000 worth of gear. 98% would pay $50 more without blinking. The typical elk hunter pays $650 in Montana and these bird hunters like to hunt birds as much as the elk hunter likes to hunt elk. Raise the fee and plant more habitat.

2. It would sure help if they had to buy their licenses at a North Dakota retailer. More and more hunters buy their licenses online and this keeps them out of the store in some cases. They spend huge amounts when they get in our stores and they see all we have to offer. This would be a huge boost to retail business throughout the state. Computers would easily allow us to cut license sales off at a pre-determined limit.

Thanks for your time! The 700 North Dakota Scheels associates certainly hope there are no further restrictions on non-resident hunters who help pay their salaries. $2.5 million pays a whole lot of paychecks.

Most Sincerely, 
Steve Scheel 
SDS:mjj


----------



## Park

FeildHunter

That would be great!!! Gander Mountian is a Minnesota company and we wecolme all your Biz.

Tight lines 
Tony


----------



## KEN W

This guy must be an idiot....why would the sales manager of a sporting goods store that sits on the state line between 2 states currently argueing about hunting and fishing take a side in the dispute....I mean no matter what he says half the people will be p*ssed.If I owned Scheels that guy would be looking for a new job.


----------



## Drakekiller

Looks like he feels the same way his boss Steve Scheels of Moorhead feels.


----------



## Brad Anderson

WOW..... I wish steals didn't have a monopoly in Fargo. I will boycott the store once I have another option. I can't believe both think NR contribute that much. I shop there often, it is rare to see somebody not from ND or MN.


----------



## dblkluk

That letter broke the camels back. I'm done with that place. I have tried to do business with them since Steve Scheels' letter came out, (shells, jigs etc., no large purchases anymore!) only because I have buddies who work for them. No More, I'm done. My money will not be spent there. :******:


----------



## KEN W

It will only matter if people go there and tell them why you aren't buying there anymore.And to make it really hurt tell them you will be buying from a Minn store...Cabelas and Gander Mt.


----------



## HuntnLab

Anybody know when Gander MT is going to open in Fargo? is it set in stone for sure they will opening a store here?


----------



## dblkluk

Ken, My letter has been sent to Steve Scheel and I will be stopping in to let the guys in Minot how I feel!


----------



## MossyMO

How I heard, Gander should open in October........


----------



## win4win

Drakekiller said:


> today we are confident that our Scheels stores in Bismarck, Minot, Grand Forks and Fargo do in excess of $2,500,000, annually with non-resident hunters and the guide and outfitters that supply them.


If there are 50,000 non resident hunters in ND in any one year.....(figure that he uses in his letter).... that means they are estimating that EVERY non resident hunter spends an average of $50 in ND Scheels Store.

I am calling BULL****E on that one!


----------



## Matt Jones

Cabela's is based out of Nebraska. :wink:

Gander Mountain is a MN company, based out of the Twin Cities (actually owned by Holiday Corporation). Go to any one of their stores in MN and ask a worker how they feel about ND.

Plus they advertise heavily in the MN Outdoor News. If you guys want to know where all the attitude is coming from it's that publication...Shawn Perich (main writer) and Rob Drieslen (editor) are the two guys stirring up most of this crap and think ND-MN should have reciprocity. You guys should try to get your hands on a copy and read some of the crap they actually print.


----------



## KEN W

they have a web site ...www.outdoornews.com


----------



## PSDC

Matt,

I believe Shawn Perich is from Wahpeton? I would believe he is
against the Mn lawsuit. I was wrong, it is Curt Wells. He is also
a writer for the ODN.


----------



## Fetch

Well I just went there Ken talk about a slow site 

I'd feel guilty picking on amatures like that :roll:


----------



## Matt Jones

You must be thinking of a different Shawn Perich. The Shawn Perich who is a writer for the MN Outdoor News resides somewhere in the arrowhead region of MN...and from reading his articles, I would say he's probably blatantly for this lawsuit.


----------



## Dan Bueide

I've got a better idea. The next time you're in a Scheels Store, find a manager and let them know how bad it's getting out there, and the way things are going will no doubt affect how much money you spend on outdoors items in the future, either because you'll do something else once you get froze out or you'll just do less of it. Whether they realize it or not, many ND businesses are invested in this process with us.

ND's boycotting or the such ND businesses is just plain bad for ND, all around. The biggest opportunity for ND to grow its GDP, far beyond any tourism expansion, is to capture even a portion of the huge amount of money ND's spend elsewhere. We keep and start spending more at home, then jobs, wages and everything else spikes, without one single new business or tax incentive given.

If you believe ND's come first when it comes to hunting issues, you should also generally be sure ND's come first when it comes to spending patterns. From the "do as I say, not as I do" dept., I just wish the mid season ND waterfowling was more consistant than in the past few years so I didn't have to start wracking my brain over planning a Sask. and/or SD trip this Fall. :roll:


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Good post Dan I was hot headed last spring when I saw the letter by Steve, I even voiced th opinion of not doing business with them. I approached a manger in Scheels about my feelings and was pleased by the response. Do remeober that there are a lot of people employeed by Scheels that feel as you do and that they are affect the same as us. Letting management know your feelings will result in the upper level hereing it. I think that it is a much more effective way to get our points across.

Gander and Cabela's are in direct competition with us same as Bass Pro shops. Spiting one and feeding another is not solvng any porblem at all. Letting them know that there policy is reducing your expenditures is much more effective than switching where you spend it.


----------



## dblkluk

Good points Guys. I'm the first person to spend money at home, rather than catalogs, internet, etc. I also believe that one of the best ways to make some of the guys realize your stand on the issue is to hit them in the pocket book. (their commisions)
I do agree that boycotting a store without letting them know why, has no worth. As for me, my money is now going to be spent at other Nodak owned and operated sporting goods stores.


----------



## Dano2

But I'd guess a spoiled young man that has had everything given to him, as far as hunting - Most likely has his own land & lots of friends & relatives that hunt the same area, or he pays to hunt all over the country ??? Has either Friends or Relatives that live in Minn. & is upset they may not all be able to come, when ever they want to ???

Or is closely connected to guides & outfitters or the Republican party in power or another involved in wanting to make ND like Minn.

Maybe even related to the owners of Scheels .

Sorry Fetch your wrong on all guesses, except maybe has friends in MN.
Just thought you would want to know. 8) 8)


----------



## Drakekiller

In 1975 ND had 63000 resident Waterfowl hunters and 6000 Nrs.Now in 2002 we had 34000 resident waterfowl hunters.How many decoys,shells,Burbs,guns,gas,and more would be spent.Since residents spend over 80% of the money in this state on hunting and fishing,what would those 30000 hunters mean to our economy?


----------



## Fetch

I guess he is just another idiot from Minn. That has no clue about all this other than sales of stuff -( most of which we really don't need anyway) :roll: With the internet too you would think these kinda places would appreciate the local business ??? & now with a St Cloud store I bet less stop in Fargo Bismarck or Minot :eyeroll:


----------



## Fetch

We need outdoor suppliers / vendors with the right attitudes like this

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com./members/p ... php?t=4913

& remember to support them


----------



## cbass

Im with you boublecluck That takes some balls to come out with those comments when scheels owns the market in this area. I for one cannot stand that place. No respect from their salesman and they look at you like some dip#$%# who has never hunted in their life when you go in there and you sure as hell do not know as much as they do, but i guess that is what they get the big bucks for :roll:. I travel to either Devils Lake (Gerrells) or Cabelas whenever i need anything. I would rather pay for gas than give scheels my business. Can't wait for the Mountain to get to town for some competition and put the pinch on squels.

Example: Me and a Buddy went into scheels to buy bigfoots told the salesman that we wanted ten dozen, told him to come up with a price. Came back $10 off per dozen is what he came up with. I said cabelas has them on sale for $270/dozen during the early goose season. His reply "I don't shop at Cabelas so i wouldn't know". :******: My reply turn, walk away, drive to grand forks, buy decoys, #$%# em!!!!!
Why not say we will call cabelas check their price and match it.

just one example of many that i can come up with.
cbass


----------



## HeathK

Hey guys, this is my first post to your forum although I have been lurking in the shadows for a while. This is a great forum and I have been following the ND/MN situation for a while now.

I live in Winnipeg and I shop at Scheels a lot. We do not have anything that even comes close to Scheels here at home so I make 4 or 5 trips to Grand Forks and Fargo each year; you guys are so lucky to have these types of stores.

I want to say that I know Craig personally and that he is a stand up guy. In addition to being a truly dedicated sportsman and a really good hunter, he is a family man and someone who I consider a good friend. Before anyone cries foul, he is not a client of mine and I do not get great deals from him, we have never conducted business together. I know that this is a huge issue and I respect all of you in MN and ND for your opinions; it is truly a dilema. You may not agree with his particular stance but to attack Craig as a person is simply wrong. He most certainly was not born with a silver spoon in his mouth as some have suggested. He works hard, pays his bills and takes care of his family and truly loves the outdoors as much as the rest of us.


----------



## dosch

[No message]


----------



## TANATA

win4win said:


> Drakekiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> today we are confident that our Scheels stores in Bismarck, Minot, Grand Forks and Fargo do in excess of $2,500,000, annually with non-resident hunters and the guide and outfitters that supply them.
> 
> 
> 
> If there are 50,000 non resident hunters in ND in any one year.....(figure that he uses in his letter).... that means they are estimating that EVERY non resident hunter spends an average of $50 in ND Scheels Store.
> 
> I am calling BULL****E on that one!
Click to expand...

Are you saying that you don't believe non resident hunters spend that much? I'm going to have to say it's true. Even if 10 non res. guys don't spend any at Scheels, a guy from MN can go in there and buy a gun or something to that nature, and that's what makes the average $ per person go up. Plus, where else is everyone going to buy there shells and gear if they need it, Scheels runs everything right now.


----------



## dblkluk

I for one am not doubting that NRs spend a few bucks in the store when they are in town, but what about the guy who lives in town and not only buys his hunting equip. there, but his whole family buys clothing, shoes, sports equipment and etc YEAR ROUND! 
I've always been taught, you don't bite the hand that feeds you!!


----------



## win4win

TAN
I am doubting that NRs spend as much as he claims in Scheels stores. They never ask me for my zip code in Scheels so I dont know how they would be able to give an accurate measurement on this. I think his guesstimate is more wishful thinking that anything else.....but that is just my view.

Cbass
I heard a similar story about the Minot store. Customer got a price quote for 10 doz bigfoots at the Scheels store there and they wouldnt give him any discount. This is info I got from a friend of the customer so it is probably true even though it is hard to believe. Guess since hearing your story its a little easier to swallow now. Bigfoots have what.....close to a 50% markup? They couldnt offer you guys 10% on a purchase of that size? Even after shipping they would still make a nice profit and take care of the locals. I guess NRs spend so much money in there that they dont really need to take care of the locals anymore. :roll:


----------



## T Shot

50% markup?? Seriously now, you cant really believe that.


----------



## gandergrinder

I can backup Cbass's story because I was with him when it happened. We had money and wanted to buy.

Now I am not one to rip on employees of certain places but there have been alot of times where I have had some pretty terrible treatment in Scheels.

Many of the guys who should be working the floor, because they actually know what they are talking about, aren't the ones out working the floor. Why is that? I am refering to someone on this board. This person actually hunts and should be out selling stuff. He can also blow goose calls like a madman. You should be selling me stuff.


----------



## fishhook

I believe a 50% markup would almost be conservative. I mean...it's just plastic. Once they have the mold its as easy as pie. Many things are marked up to the hilt and people still buy them....look at sneakers, jewelry, furniture to name a few. There are always going to be big time goose hunters buying the snot out of the expensive new technology. Don't even try to tell me there is $25 worth of plastic and paint on a single bigfoot decoy.


----------



## Blake Hermel

The point is, Scheels and Cabelas are both a joke. I went in to buy several dozn of the new snow goose Bigfoot Fullbodies from belas yesterday, only to hear,

"We only have 5 boxes total in the store, and 3 of them are on hold"

You have got to be kidding me, its the middle of the snow goose season? Are you people nuts?

Cabelas and Scheels are for people who cant find a deal on the net, and last minute shoppers like myself. They both stink and might as well be glorified "Eddie Bauers"


----------



## dblkluk

I know for a fact that Bigfoots are not marked up 50%. Heck If they are... I'll set my self up as a dealer and sell them for 10% over cost!! :eyeroll:

I would guess if they can get 20% they are doing good!!


----------



## Brad Anderson

The only items I buy from scheels are ammo and tackle. I used to buy ammo from walmart and tackle from Kmart, but they both have opted to forgo those markets.

We urgenty need some competition in fargo!! Steals has a damn monopoly. They do soooo much volume!! The outdoorman is a decent place to shop, but their prices are just as high as scheels. Fleet Farm has a good tackle selection, but their prices are perty high also.

I think we need a bass pro shop, gander mountain and cabelas in fargo. I bet prices would drop dramatically!


----------



## fishhook

Maybe they aren't hiked up 50%...i have no facts to back my theory up....but, I do know they are (or were) top of the line. And that my freinds gives them (scheels, cabelas, etc) the right to bend us over like Kobe B. likes to do. Lets just hope you're not wearing panties though.... OFF TRACK.....My point is you are always going to pay premium price for the top of the line equipement....look at dvds and vcr's when they first came out....how about dvd recorders. I know electronics are a different animal all-together. But with hunting supplies they are selling to a limited (not everyone hunts) market and they like to stick us a bit when we need something. They don't sell the mass a wal-mart does.


----------



## drjongy

A 50% markup in retail is about the norm.

I think Scheel's also need to remeber another norm in retail, or almost any business, and that it that about 80% of your business comes from 20% of your customers. I believe a large majority of this 20% is local customers.


----------



## TANATA

I know this would never go right now, but how about a Nodak Outdoors shop in Fargo. Everyone that knows how to make decoys and other stuff could help out, and our gear would be alittle lower priced then Scheels. :beer:

Just a fantasy


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

50%? In retail? I guess I have to move to east to find the real suckers!!


----------



## WhakGreenie03

i have gave up at scheels a long time ago. I only go there if it is a must. I have been shopping at the outdoorsman in fargo exclusivly. Small shop and willing to negotiate a lil more. Order whatever you want and they dont have 20 people ask you if your doing alright and try to get some hunting info from ya so they can tell the next f* nob job that comes in where the bite is and what to use. Atleast the boys at the outdoorsman are average Nodak hunters who dont have leased land and arent your weekend warrior. I hope to god that gander mtn. f* scheels like it f* us nodak residents in everything that we have bought there. And dont even get me started on their knowledge! The only knowledge they get from hunting is from hunters visiting their store. When you can walk into a dept. and show the salesman how he just f* up your $800 bow setup, you know that there is something wrong. Everything was setup upside down cause the guy was looking at it the wrong way. COME ON! **** scheels....outdoorsman all the way.


----------



## MSG Rude

Well! That was a [email protected]#$! deep post!

I do agree though. I buy online a lot of my stuff or from AAFES! Remeber when I told you a year or so ago about my buddy looking at opening a year round all season all in stock whatever store? With a little coffee and pie shop in it? He is thinking about it more and more and I for one would be willing to pay A LITTLE EXTRA for a mom and pop shop then a lot extra to the big 'Swill-Marts' and other chain stores here that have forgotten the _real_ sports in sportsman.

This is just my opinion...I could be wrong.


----------



## WhakGreenie03

Everyone forgets about the lil man. The man that would actually take the time to get to know ya and not try and complete a sale to meet a quota. I know that when i walk into the outdoorsman EVERYONE knows my name, what i do, who i do, and that to me is worth the extra 10 bucks for a more personalized and relaxed sale. Nothing worse than hearing some f*n salesman say, " r u gonna take that today or?" I just wanna tell them..."no, i just wanna see what i need to order from the outdoorsman cause they arent worried if i walk away empty handed ya d*ck."


----------



## GooseBuster3

SO you are basically saying F SHEELS!!! :wink:


----------



## wiscan22

Guys, guys, guys 

First thing you need to do is settle down here a bit. I don't blame ya for being PO'd but you've got to admit, ND promoted the states most valuable resource in order to attract revenue. This is the end results.

In previous posts some of you may have read that I am a 26 year NR veterean of hunting ND and during those years I've seen alot of changes that I didn't like to see either.

When I first started coming out a "Posted" sign was almost as frequent as a dinosaur. Not so now. National advertizing and syndicate magazines boasted all about the hunting and fishing you got, Guide services and Corportate leases became rather popular and bango.... you got what your
Government asked for..... tourism. Quite frankly I didn't like reading about your state simply because I knew what was going to happen and it did.

The unfortunate thing is hunting and fishing became a "sport" all over the country including ND and you guys more or less got blind sided by it. Bottom Line? It's about money. Do you actually believe for one minute that Scheels, Gander Mountain or Cabela's cares if a couple of average people stop buying from them? I highly doubt it.

But let's even go a bit further. Look at the sheep hunt you guys auction off. It's for the same reason.... money, and once again NDF&G profited quite nicely. Hunting as a sustinance is long over. That's why they call it sport hunting. We really don't need the meat. It's sad but it's also fact.


----------



## mfeining

whatever your name is greenie all the way or something like that,
i'm with you! why should i patronize some business that blatently disregards preservation, choosing monetary gain as a substitute? i think a special order for an $800 bow is in order from a "good old boy" who says not to worry about the down payment. if you want to do business in nd, remember that we're not like other states. you can't buy us. that's my philosophy. we are different and it makes me proud. we choose matter over money. i sure wish the other 49 did. they wouldn't be sucking hind tit trying to capitalize on our success. i wish instead they would learn from us and make changes in their own native states!!!!!!!!


----------



## duane

Just a question for those that appear to have a bad experience with a retail store..albeit any one of them. Some complain that they do not call you by your first name..etc. etc. How many of you know any of the names of these people that have worked in these stores for some time? Maybe you come in on the busiest day of the week and expect world class service? Try getting to know one of them...or maybe even two? My guess is that in a short time, they may know you also?

PS...from the sidelines I sit, listen, read...ponder. When all the dust settles and the divisional line is drawn...what will be an undeniable reality, will be the obvious division of families and friends. It has already started and it will only continue to grow and worsen...like a cancer. Wait and see!

Thanks for the experience...as always, I enjoy them. Duane/Wisconsin

Do we have any QDM (quality deer management) members out there? It is huge in Wisconsin!


----------



## win4win

Just about everywhere I go I hear people say they would be willing to pay a little bit more for this or that.....for local mom n pop.....for American made...etc. Problem is its easy to say but doesnt seem to get backed up often enough. When it comes down to it most people look at the bottom line and go for that lower priced item from the superstore.


----------

